# JPEG to DOC converter?



## plug5 (Jul 7, 2004)

Greetings,

I was wondering if there is a way for me to convert a series of JPEG images to a single Microsoft Word document? Can anyone recomend a program or the quickest way (if the process is indeed possible) to do this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can insert all the images into MS Word and save it as a .doc, or use http://openoffice.org to do the same.


----------

